# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  Visuals of Kerala man rescuing snake from well go viral, internet lauds daring act

## Gocntry

Wow, guy saves snake, falls back into well with snake, and makes it back out again with snake!!

If I was anywhere near that guy I'd buy him an adult beverage of his choice!!

https://indianexpress.com/article/tr...viral-6162083/

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-12-2019),dr del (12-14-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (12-12-2019),_Luvyna_ (12-12-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

Nice to see someone rescuing instead of killing a snake!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-12-2019)

----------


## Luvyna

Wow amazing stuff, it's so nice that people actually wanted to help. That python would have died if it was left in the well. Good on that guy for pulling off such a wild stunt, many people would not have been able to wrangle a wild snake while climbing a rope, and he was doing it with a big grin no less! 

I was wondering if the python felt threatened and was trying to constrict the guy when he was getting pulled up but it was cool when he confirmed that the snake wasn't squeezing too hard. Seeing them fall back in was a little scary though, glad neither man nor snake were hurt  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-12-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Wow, what a great guy- so glad neither man nor snake were hurt.   :Cool:

----------

